# Iluminación con leds



## octavio2 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola,esto es el plano de una luz con leds.Tiene un buen rendimiento y factor de potencia.El potenciometro conviene que sea logaritmico y de muy buena calidad para que dure muchos años .En teoria da 800 lumens y la potencia se puede ajustar desde 8w hasta casi nada.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 12, 2015)

Espero esto sea de utilidad.

http://www.arrowar.com/iweb/files_registracion/25czoyMjoiZXhjaXRhY2lvbitkZStsZWRzLnBkZiI7.pdf


----------

